# Moving to Dubai in August!



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

So excited 
Husband & I have just been offered teaching jobs in the new Gems School in the Silicon Oasis they're building. Never been to Dubai, so.....is there anything we should know/prepare ourselves for? Any suggestions for once we get out there? We'll be given an apartment so we don't have to worry about finding a place to live, but we would like to get a car out there (is that recommended?). And we're aware of the strict rules with public displays of affection, so we'll prepare ourselves for no touching/holding hands/kissing out of our home!
Anyway, any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated....we have no idea what to expect!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can hold hands just don't get TOO physical and no kissing on the lips it seems!

You will probably have to rent a vehicle for the first 3-6 months if you plan to purchase a car on finance as it can take a while for the banks to "like" you enough to lend you money. If you buy used then it's cash as usual. Alcohol is not so easy to get by but you find it in almost every hotel. You will need an alcohol license in order to legally purchase drinks but most people drink without one.

It's still a few months away so you can research everything you need or ask away.

Do you know where they'll put you up? I assume it will be around Silicon Oasis itself, that is quite far from most places especially the tourist areas so definitely look into car rentals and prepare yourself for some crazy driving!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

chubunga said:


> Anyway, any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated....we have no idea what to expect!


While some would argue otherwise a car is fairly essential for most people here.

If you are going to be taking a job make sure you get the salary you are promised and everything else, such as living allowance, health insurance etc documented. Ask exacty where your apartment will be and run it past folk on here. Dubai isn't cheap either so make sure you look at the cost of living threads and work out if your salaries will cover it.

Finally, Dubai it's not for everyone and it can still do the head in of it's ardent supporters on occasion. You're not going to get that much of a feel for it but I'd recommend coming for a weeks visit first before committing.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Coming in August?

Prepare for the heat and humidity hitting you when you step outside the airport


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Enjoy UK weather as much as u can until August!
heheheh


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Make sure and get your marriage certificate notorised and atested along with your degree certificates. Bring your CRB certificates and paper copies as well as photocard of your driving licenses. 
I wasn't aware that they needed CRB Cert's!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Coming in August?
> 
> Prepare for the heat and humidity hitting you when you step outside the airport


And Ramadan !


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Praise Ramadan! thats true
HA HA HA...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Read the sticky "read before you post", it has tons of useful info. 

Accommodation is likely to be in Silicon Oasis since the school is there so you'll definitely need a car. Be aware that Silicon Oasis is in the middle of the dessert - literally. See if you can google some pictures of the area because is quite arid and away from the city. Is just sand basically.


----------

